# Confiscated Abt-Tuned Q7 Now Serving Duty as Police Car in Glasgow



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The message coming from the police force in Glasgow is not to turn to a life of crime kids or your Abt-tuned widebody Q7 TDI will be confiscated and repurposed. Seems that's just what has happened to one such Q, with a police striped livery looking nearly as menacing as the widened arches, sill blade and monster wheels. When a local crime syndicate got nabbed, so too did their favorite Audi 4X4. Tisk tisk to them for leading a life of crime but we applaud their choice of OEM-looking plus-size replica wheels which make the Abt Q7 body kit surprisingly appetizing. 
Read more about it on the Beeb website after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

